# Tethering and Chimping



## lennon33x (Feb 13, 2014)

Kinda sounds like a setup for a trapeze artist, no?

Here's my situation (and frustration). I love my 5D. My only complaint is that I feel like I have the worlds smallest LCD to view the images. I have two issues with this:

1.) It's too small, therefore I need to tether. So, I'm _attempting_ to tether wirelessly using a FTP mini WiFi hotspot (instead of an Eyefi card). If this fails miserably, I'll try the EyeFi, but alas I would need an SD to CF converter. The 5D's firmware protocol is too old for something like LR5 on OSx Mavericks. I'm sorry but the new updated OS and LR trump my need to tether wired. 

2.) This tends to lead me to more chimping. Shoot, then look. Shoot then look. 


Thoughts? Feelings?


----------



## vimwiz (Feb 13, 2014)

Ive got a T3 and I never use the screen hardly at all, then again I do shoot film quite a bit, so maybe its a habit. Just shoot a lot (exposure bracketing or burst mode?) and check later


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 13, 2014)

For one, Chimping isn't just looking at you LCD. It's when you look at your LCD and elbow the photographer next to you exclaiming "Oooooh, oooohhh oooohhhhh&#8230;&#8230;Look at this one!!!!"  That's chomping.


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 13, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> For one, Chimping isn't just looking at you LCD. It's when you look at your LCD and elbow the photographer next to you exclaiming "Oooooh, oooohhh oooohhhhh&#8230;&#8230;Look at this one!!!!"  That's chomping.



What if I'm by myself? Doesn't that just make me crazy?


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 13, 2014)

reavesce said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > For one, Chimping isn't just looking at you LCD. It's when you look at your LCD and elbow the photographer next to you exclaiming "Oooooh, oooohhh oooohhhhh&#8230;&#8230;Look at this one!!!!"  That's chomping.
> ...





&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..yes.  lol


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 14, 2014)

Ok andddddd update. 

FTP Wifi hotspot failed miserably. Mavericks recognized the memory card on the camera but the hotspot couldn't. Not sure why. 

Got the EyeFi card with SD converter. Holy. Crap. It. Is. So. Slow. 

It would take me two hours to just to set up. It keeps disconnecting from the iPad. It just can't keep up with my workflow. Looks like I'll continue to chimp. 

On a side note, Image Capture allows me to _somewhat_ tether. If I can figure out a way to get the images to pop up larger, it might work out. 

Until I get a 5D Mk II, looks like I'm SOL


----------



## table1349 (Feb 14, 2014)

Canon EOS 5D Mark III DSLR Camera (Body Only) 5260B002 B&H Photo
Problem solved


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 14, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Canon EOS 5D Mark III DSLR Camera (Body Only) 5260B002 B&H Photo Problem solved



Ha. Not so much. It'll be after I graduate or win the lottery before that happens.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 14, 2014)

Camranger!


----------



## Gavjenks (Feb 14, 2014)

Just pay attention to the composition in the viewfinder and then use the LCD for the histogram to verify exposure. What else do you need a ton of LCD size for?


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 14, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> Just pay attention to the composition in the viewfinder and then use the LCD for the histogram to verify exposure. What else do you need a ton of LCD size for?



Establishing sharpness. I use an 85 that's manual focus. It was a bargain and has optics as good as the L series. So when I'm using it, especially on self portraits, I want to get it as sharp as possible. It's hard to see on an 5D


----------



## Smokeyr67 (Feb 15, 2014)

May I ask, what is tethering and chimping?


----------



## e.rose (Feb 15, 2014)

reavesce said:


> Kinda sounds like a setup for a trapeze artist, no?
> 
> Here's my situation (and frustration). I love my 5D. My only complaint is that I feel like I have the worlds smallest LCD to view the images. I have two issues with this:
> 
> ...



Are you asking for thoughts and feelings on point 1? Or point 2?

I personally have never had any issues with "chimping". I don't look after EVERY. SINGLE. PHOTO. But I look often enough.

And I've worked with a commercial photographer here that has shot *a lot* of famous artists, and I have a friend who assists another famous commercial photographer who has shot with even more famous artists, and they tether.

There's nothing wrong with tethering.

They certainly don't RELY on that screen to figure out their settings and exposure. They do all that in camera, and they use the computer screen for reference after they've got things set where they think they should be. I've also seen the guy that I've assisted, apply some quick editing in LR and have it sync to every image he takes so he can get a better idea of the finished image while he's working.

Clients also love it, because they can see what's happening and not have to look over the photographer's shoulder.

I plan on starting to tether when I get my MBP, whenever that is, because on all the shoots I've been on where the photographers tether, it seems to help out immensely for a number of reasons.

It's just a tool/method, like everything else we do and use. I dunno why people get so bent out of shape about it.


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 15, 2014)

Smokeyr67 said:


> May I ask, what is tethering and chimping?



Tethering is connecting your camera to a computer or other device so that you can view the images immediately. The advantage is to be able to view the images larger to check exposure, quality, sharpness, etc.

Chomping is a term used to describe the immediate viewing of an image after it's taken. The reason that it's considered "bad" by some photographers is that one can miss opportunities for shots. The problem lies in that where photographers review EVERY image. After some further reading, I've figured out that everyone does it, just to varying degrees. Seeing as I consider myself a primary strobist, I need to check the images frequently for light placement and exposure. So it's not a bad thing. But if you know your exposure is spot on, or at least close, only then is it considered less than optimal to "chimp."


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 15, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Are you asking for thoughts and feelings on point 1? Or point 2?  I personally have never had any issues with "chimping". I don't look after EVERY. SINGLE. PHOTO. But I look often enough.  And I've worked with a commercial photographer here that has shot *a lot* of famous artists, and I have a friend who assists another famous commercial photographer who has shot with even more famous artists, and they tether.  There's nothing wrong with tethering.  They certainly don't RELY on that screen to figure out their settings and exposure. They do all that in camera, and they use the computer screen for reference after they've got things set where they think they should be. I've also seen the guy that I've assisted, apply some quick editing in LR and have it sync to every image he takes so he can get a better idea of the finished image while he's working.  Clients also love it, because they can see what's happening and not have to look over the photographer's shoulder.  I plan on starting to tether when I get my MBP, whenever that is, because on all the shoots I've been on where the photographers tether, it seems to help out immensely for a number of reasons.  It's just a tool/method, like everything else we do and use. I dunno why people get so bent out of shape about it.



My issue is sharpness. I want to make sure that everything I want in focus is, in fact, in focus. Because the LCD is so small on the 5D, it becomes a cumbersome act of constantly viewing and zooming.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 15, 2014)

reavesce said:


> My issue is sharpness. I want to make sure that everything I want in focus is, in fact, in focus. Because the LCD is so small on the 5D, it becomes a cumbersome act of constantly viewing and zooming.



That's exactly why I want to start doing it, haha.

That's the big reason those guys I mentioned do it too. When you're the second assistant, you end up spending a lot of time in front of the laptop checking to make sure things are sharp. Haha.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------

